# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  Ошибка при обновлении справочника КЛАДР в 1С 8.3.

## Арсен2011

Добрый вечер.
При обновление справочника КЛАДР в 1С 8.3 программа выдает сообщение: Для региона ... не найден файл ... .ZIP. и так для всех регионов РФ. платформа 1С 8.3 (8.3.5.1248) редакция 3.0.37.25 Проф.
Кто знает подскажите в чем причина и как ее устранить?

----------


## Alexburt

> Добрый вечер.
> При обновление справочника КЛАДР в 1С 8.3 программа выдает сообщение: Для региона ... не найден файл ... .ZIP. и так для всех регионов РФ. платформа 1С 8.3 (8.3.5.1248) редакция 3.0.37.25 Проф.
> Кто знает подскажите в чем причина и как ее устранить?


То же самое: платформа 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.5.1231) Бухгалтерия предприятия (базовая), редакция 3.0 (3.0.37.26) 
Подскажите плиз.

----------


## avm3110

> Кто знает подскажите в чем причина и как ее устранить?


Как я понимаю, проблема связанна с нововведениями - 
_По рекомендациям ФНС пользователи могут по своему выбору использовать КЛАДР или ФИАС. Теперь в программе доступен для загрузки ФИАС. При подключении к интернету возможно использование ФИАС с помощью веб-сервиса 1С без загрузки в программу. Введенный адрес можно проверить на соответствие КЛАДР или ФИАС._

----------


## Арсен2011

> Как я понимаю, проблема связанна с нововведениями - 
> _По рекомендациям ФНС пользователи могут по своему выбору использовать КЛАДР или ФИАС. Теперь в программе доступен для загрузки ФИАС. При подключении к интернету возможно использование ФИАС с помощью веб-сервиса 1С без загрузки в программу. Введенный адрес можно проверить на соответствие КЛАДР или ФИАС._


интересно было бы узнать на сайте какого ведомства размещается ссылка на скачивание ФИАСа

----------


## avm3110

> на сайте какого ведомства размещается ссылка на скачивание ФИАСа


Тут пробовали посмотреть - http://fias.nalog.ru/Public/DownloadPage.aspx

----------


## Арсен2011

> Тут пробовали посмотреть - http://fias.nalog.ru/Public/DownloadPage.aspx


да, на этом сайте я смотрел. просто подумал что может и другие сайты где можно скачивать обновленные базы адресов ФИАС

----------


## avm3110

> да, на этом сайте я смотрел.


Хм-м-м.
В сообщении сказано: "По рекомендациям ФНС пользователи", ссылка находится на сайте  http://fias.nalog.ru
Почему возник вопрос, что ещё что-либо нужно дополнительно

----------


## Арсен2011

> Хм-м-м.
> В сообщении сказано: "По рекомендациям ФНС пользователи", ссылка находится на сайте  http://fias.nalog.ru
> Почему возник вопрос, что ещё что-либо нужно дополнительно


да я просто спросил о том, что есть ли какие-либо альтернативные ссылки на скачивание или нет. вот и все. если это единственная ссылка, так пусть она таковой и останется. а если нет, то хотелось и другие узнать. мало ли что может случится. например сайт может глюкнуться или еще что-то в этом роде

----------


## avm3110

> например сайт может глюкнуться или еще что-то в этом роде


Не может. По закону не возможно
_1 июля вступил в силу ФЗ 443, согласно которому все государственные и муниципальные структуры теперь должны опираться на него как на единственно верную базу адресов.
_

----------


## Арсен2011

> Не может. По закону не возможно
> _1 июля вступил в силу ФЗ 443, согласно которому все государственные и муниципальные структуры теперь должны опираться на него как на единственно верную базу адресов.
> _


понятно

----------

